# Max Tire Pressure by tire size for Mavic Rims



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

I picked up a MAVIC brochure that had max. PSI pressures listed by tire sizes for Mavic rims. For the "Strada + Triathlon" rims (these would be the Comete; Cosmic Carbone Pro, Cosmic Carbone SL, Cosmic Elite; Ksyrium ES and SL and Elite, and Equipe; Aksium; and Cosmos) the max tire pressures were listed as:

19mm 146psi
23mm 138psi
25mm 131psi
28mm 117psi
32mm 103psi

After posting the above, I just read on cyclingnews.com: "At the business end of things, Meares rolls along on Mavic's Comete disc wheels shod with 19mm Vittoria EVO CL gold tubulars. These tyres were specially developed for the Athens Olympics and are inflated to a staggering 240 psi. But that's only half the story."

So much for Mavic's recommendations??!!


----------

